# Poorboys Polish With Sealant Review.



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Evening All 

Today i have been doing a little product testing of the new Poorboys Polish With Sealant available from Serious Perfomance - PB PWS

Just as i was getting all the stuff ready mike pulled up in his CTR after its 
recent service, but luckily yesterday they didnt wash it! 

So on with the show.

Usual wash procedure, foam with Maxi Suds II/AB Ultrafoam 50/50, rinse off, wash 2 Bucket Method, Maxi Suds II, Sheepskin Mitt, dried off with Sonus Der Wunder.

Wheels were treated to APC and tyres a coat of Megs Endurance.

Now, Poorboys Polish With Sealant.

Firstly, The Product.

Its a new product from Poorboys that combines cleansing and sealing all in one product.

It can be used by machine to remove light swirling/micromarring/hazing, with the added bonus of it adding paint protection at the same time.

I today tested it by hand applying with a Meguiars Microfibre Applicator, it is incredibly versatile, easy to apply and remove, an extremely good product all round.

It left no dust at all, wiped of plastics easily and didnt stain rubber/plastics. Its also incredible how you can just apply it then instantly wipe off with no streaking or residue left behind, i gave the entire car a coat in under 5mins, if its speed and finish your after, this is definately the product for you!

It leaves a great slick, smooth, shiny and glowing finish, more depth could be added by finishing with a wax.

I am very impressed with the finish that it left, here's the results...


















































































Thanks For Reading :driver:

Gaz :thumb:


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

good review Gaz!!!!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice one mate, do you live with Postman Pat?










If you do, tell him not to lift off going over that bridge anymore!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

That's some good gear!

Excellent finish and protection for not too much effort! :thumb:


----------



## mike_wall15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Was good to see you again Gaz, althought your argument for a snow foam didn't wash with me! :lol: 
I also loved the way the wheels had 1 tonne of product over them to help clean, when some left over shampoo would have done well! :lol:  

I might think about trying some of this when my Clearkote Vanilla Moose Glaze comes to an end. It'd be good to compare those two :thumb: 

(Hope you cleaned your dad's car of splashes afterwards!  )


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

The results look great mate good work.


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking good bud :thumb:


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks good, may give that a try on my work car.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

looking very clean and shiny again, well done Gaz, done a great job there.


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

looking good there Gaz. :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice review mate, good job & looking good also


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice reflections there Gaz. :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Look great Gaz:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice review Gaz and a great finish:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

good work fella:thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Look's good Gaz :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good mate


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

nice write up and nice finish little fella :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I really like the product. It leaves a very nice finish. One of the best product for preparing the surface !!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice finish and little review - good work Gaz:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Any updates as to how the Polish with Sealant is doing now?

What kind of durability does it have?
Does the water sheet reasonably well?

How would you rate it in comparison to a similar coat of AG SRP?

Looking for cheap and quick options that have good results...

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Lookin Good Gaz! How did the product do at removing light defects by hand?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

burns863 said:


> Lookin Good Gaz! How did the product do at removing light defects by hand?


The product doesn't contain abrassives...


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice job, might have a go at my red car. Well written piece. Well done.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

King Eric said:


> Nice one mate, do you live with Postman Pat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

maesal said:


> The product doesn't contain abrassives...


By machine it can remove light swirling, its got a similar sort of abrasion to SSR1 or Final Finish 

Gaz


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> By machine it can remove light swirling, its got a similar sort of abrasion to SSR1 or Final Finish
> 
> Gaz


I spoke with Steve @ PoorBoys and he said that it doesn't have any abrassives. You can remove swirls if you use a polishing or light cutting PAD, but is the PAD wich will remove the swirls, not the product. The product will clean and seal the surface.
Optimum Poli-Seal does have abrassives, similar to Optimum Polish and clean and seal. I'll try it and compare it with PwS, I received it yesterday.
Regards. :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

From Steve this morning....

"Hi Alex,

PwS has micro-abrasives which is why it is pad dependant"


----------

